# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Etniciteti i Vojsaves

## britanik

Encyclopædia Britannica Eleventh Edition thote qe Skenderbeu 

"was the son of John (Giovanni) Castriota, lord of Kroia and of the Mirdite country of northern Albania, and of *a Servian princess named Vaisava*"

Eshte e sakte kjo?

----------


## alibaba

Marin Barleti e paraqet Voisavën nga tokat e tribalëve dmth nga tokat bullgare, por nuk thuhet se ka qenë bullgare.

----------


## britanik

Edhe te kjo Chambers's Encyclopaedia e 1873 po ashtu thote te faq-521

"John Castriota was one of the greatest Lords of Epirus, his [Scanderbeg's] mother. Voisava, being a Servian princess"

----------


## britanik

kam degjuar qe dhe te varri skenderbeut mbishkrimi eshte latinisht, greqisht dhe serbisht, po kjo eshte e vertet?

----------


## Hyllien

> Marin Barleti e paraqet Voisavën nga tokat e tribalëve dmth nga tokat bullgare, por nuk thuhet se ka qenë bullgare.


? Toka e Tribaleve eshte toke e Dardaneve. A e keni idene se nga bien Tribaled dhe kujt i perkisnin si kombesi, kur permenden dhe per cfare permenden ?
As kane lidhjen me te vogel me Serbet.

----------


## alibaba

> ? Toka e Tribaleve eshte toke e Dardaneve. A e keni idene se nga bien Tribaled dhe kujt i perkisnin si kombesi, kur permenden dhe per cfare permenden ?
> As kane lidhjen me te vogel me Serbet.


Marin Barleti i përmend emrat e fiseve të vjetra me kuptimet si vijojnë:

Tribalët=bullgarët
Mysët= serbët
Epirotët= shqiptarët
Ilirikët= sllavët e Bosnës Kroacisë etj

----------


## Kreksi

> kam degjuar qe dhe te varri skenderbeut mbishkrimi eshte latinisht, greqisht dhe serbisht, po kjo eshte e vertet?


Pike se pari, me intereson te dije se ku e keni pare ju varrin e Skenderbeut, e lere me mbishkrimin ?

E dyta; Vojsava, edhe pse tingellon emer serbo sllave, kjo nuk do thote se ajo ishte sllave.
Shume senjor shqiptare mbeten ne sherbimin e sundimtarve serbe e bullgare pas pushtimit te tokave te tyre nga keta pushtues dhe shumica ishin te detyruar qe ti mbajne emrat e pushtuesve, si ne kohen e pushtimit turk, shumica e shqiptarve mbajn ende edeh sot emra fatime e Ajshe por nuk do thot se keta emra duhet te tregojne edhe origjinen e vertete te ketyre  personave.

Mandej, Vojsava nuk ishte triballe por ishte peoniane, nga regjioni i tetoves, banuar kryesishte gjithenje me shqiptarë.

Gjoni u martua me te menjehere pas betejes se kosoves, ku pat marrur pjes ne kete beteje.
Mesi apo Mesia mori emrin ne kohen bizantine, ngase ky vend ishte si mesi i thracis dhe i ilirisë, si sot te thuash qendra e ballkanit, Mesi-a.

----------


## Hyllien

> Marin Barleti i përmend emrat e fiseve të vjetra me kuptimet si vijojnë:
> 
> Tribalët=bullgarët
> Mysët= serbët
> Epirotët= shqiptarët
> Ilirikët= sllavët e Bosnës Kroacisë etj


Referenca te lutem, mos ja masakro emrin dhe Barletit me Neritanizma, e Ceke-tira.


Ja ku permenden "Bullgaret" ngjitur me Iliret ose "Sllavet e Bosnjes dhe Kroacise" para 2500 vjetesh


PISTHETARIOS: You mean to say there are OTHER gods in Heaven? Stone Age gods?

PROMETHEUS: Stone Age gods for Stone Age people Exekestides must have something to worship.

PISTHETAIROS: Heavens, they MUST be savages. But what do you call them?

PROMETHEUS: We call them Triballoi.

PISTHETAIROS: Triballoi? From the same root as our word "trouble," I suppose.

PROMETHEUS: Very probably. I think. But give me your attention. At present these Triballoi gods have joined with Zeus to send an official embassy to sue for peace. Now here's the policy you must follow: flatly reject any offers of peace they make you until Zeus agrees to restore his sceptre to the Birds and consents to give you Miss Universe as your wife.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Marin Barleti i përmend emrat e fiseve të vjetra me kuptimet si vijojnë:
> 
> Tribalët=bullgarët
> Mysët= serbët
> Epirotët= shqiptarët
> Ilirikët= sllavët e Bosnës Kroacisë etj


pllugu a bon me dite ku e lexove kete informacion qesharak???

----------


## alibaba

*Gruaja e këtij e kish emrin Voisavë, të cilën e bënin jo të padenjë për atë burrë më nj'anë i ati shumë fisnik, princi i tribalëvet b) , m'anë tjetër bukuria, sjellja dhe shpirti i saj i lartë për mbi natyrën e femrës*

Ndërsa këtu është fusnota:

*b) Emër i një fisi i cili në kohë antike, banonte në trevat e Maqedhonisë dhe e Bullgarisë së sotme. Me këtë emër Barleti këtu dhe gjetiu quan banorët sllavë të këtyre vendeve.*

Vepra e Marin Barletit faqe 50 (ose faqja e dytë e librit të parë)

----------


## Baptist

Si zor qe shenimi te jete i Barletit, sepse nuk ka se si Barleti te flase per trevat e Bullgarise se sotme, ketu e 600 vjet me pare. Shenimi eshte i editorit/botuesit. Ne temen e vjeter per Skenderbeun ne kete forum, origjina Vojsaves eshte diskutuar gjeresisht dhe jane sjelle citime. Uroj te mos jete fshire, me qe po rihapet i njejti diskutim.

Lexoj qe Vojsava qenka emer sllav. Ka mundesi te na jepni etimologjine qe mbeshtet sllavizmin?

----------


## alibaba

> Lexoj qe Vojsava qenka emer sllav. Ka mundesi te na jepni etimologjine qe mbeshtet sllavizmin?


Shënimi më sipër është i Barletit, kurse fusnota është e editorit.
Voisavën nuk mund t'a cilësojmë si sllave vetëm për shkak të emrit, pasi dihet se edhe një vajzë nga dera e Thopiajve kishte një emër të ngjashëm, Goisllava.

----------


## Baptist

Pllugu, the footnote quhet ne shqipen letrare "shenim". Ndersa pjesa qe ke marre nga Barleti "citim". Une fola per shenimin (footnote).

Vojsa-Vojza eshte rrenje shqiptare. Per kete Gocensllave te Topiave nuk kam lexuar ndonehere me pare (mund ta citosh paragrafin?) Vajze e cilit Topi eshte?

Po ashtu, Barleti vete mendohet te kete kopjuar nga nje liber i vjeter i shkruar nga ndihmesi Skenderbeut, i cili eshte zhvarrosur keto kohet e fundit.

----------


## Tannhauser

Ne qofte se pohoj dhe une se Vojsava ishte me prejardhje sllave (si Barleti, Frengu etj) sa pika antishqiptarizmi fitoj?



Ja te shikojme referencat.

*1. Barleti M., Historia e Skenderbeut, Infbotues, Tirane, 2005 (bot. i IV).*

*f.2* _Gruaja e ketij (Gjonit- shenimi im, Tannhauser) e kishte emrine Vojsave, te cilen e benin jo te padenje per ate burre, me nje ane i ati shume fisnik, princi i tribaleve (b)..._

shenimi (b) ne fund te faqes (iperkthyesit): _Emer i nje fisi, i cili ne kohen antike banonte ne trevat e Maqedonise dhe te Bullgarise se sotme. Me kete emer Barleti ketu dhe gjetiu quan banoret sllave te ketyre vendeve. Ai i identifikon ata me bullgaret._

Keto shenime, perkthyesi i Barletit Stefan I. Prifti, sic pohon edhe vete ne hyrje i ka shkruar me ndihmen e dy historianeve me te medhenj te epokes socialiste, A. Budes dhe K. Frasherit.

*f. 277* _Debrea, pasi kaloi pjesen me te madhe te vendit te tribaleve, qe popullorce e quajne Bullgari, arriti ne Polog...._

*2. Gjon Muzaka, tek Frasheri K., Skenderbeu dhe lufta shqiptaro-turke ne shek. XV, Vell. I, Burime dokumentare shqiptare, Toena (Akademia e Shkencave), Tirane, 2005.*

*f. 196* _Nena e te permendurit zotit Skenderbe, e shoqja e te permendurit zotit Gjon, quhej zonja Vojsava Tribalda dhe rridhte nga nje dere e fisme._


*3. Dhimiter Frengu, tek Frasheri K., op. Cit.*

*f.298* _E ema e Skenderbeut, qe quhej Vojsava ishte e bija e princit te Pologut, qe eshte nje pjese e Maqedonise dhe e Bullgarise._


Pas ketyre deshmive, ne menyre krejt te cuditshme (qe te mos perdor ndonje fjale tjeter), Kristo Frasheri ne librin *Skenderbeu, jeta dhe vepra, Toena (Akademia e Shkencave), Tirane, 2002, f. 71* shkruan: _Sidoqofte per shkak te emrit, disa historiane e konsiderojne Vojsaven sllave nga familja. Por te tjere, duke u nisur nga lehtesia me te cilen shqiptaret kane perdorur emra te huaj (Karl Topia dhe Gjergj Arianiti kishin vajza me emrin Vojsava), nuk e gjykojne kombesine e tyre as nga emri, as nga mbiemri, ndonese ne kete rast, mbiemri nuk eshte me origjine sllave, por ilire (!!!!- shenimi im,Tannhauser). Nder shkrimtaret e hershem, Gjon Muzaka e thote shkoqur se Tribaldet qene shqiptare._

Ne radhe te pare, tribalet nuk qene ilire por thrakas. Ne radhe te dyte autoret e hershem nuk e perdorin termin tribal me kuptim fisi apo familje por me kuptim kombi dhe ne radhe te trete, nenkuptojne Bullgaret sipas tradites se humanizmit ku popuj referoheshin me emrat e banoreve te lashte te atyre vendeve. Keshtu edhe Bizantinet edhe perendimoret shume here i quajne Bullgaret Tribale dhe Thrakas.

Deshmi e K. Frasherit bie ndesh me librin qe vete ka pergatitur (burime dok. Shqiptare) pasi Gjon Muzaka nuk thote asgje te tille.

Por per kete ka edhe nje tjeter argument. Ch. Hopf-i qe solli ne drite Muzaken si dhe kronika te tjera kishte mendimin se Skenderbeu ishte sllav (i teri, jo gjysma), pasi nuk u mbeshtet vetem tek Muzaka por edhe ne kroniken e Spandugino-s. Ja c’fare botoi Ch. Hopf ne *Chroniques greco-romanes, inedites ou peu connues publiees avec notes et tables genealogiques, Berlin, 1873, f. 343*: ..._in quella era entrato Scanderbeg huomo valente e per natura Serviano..._ Per deshmine e Spandugino-s kam edhe nje reference tjeter por e mbaj rezerve.

Si eshte e mundur pra qe Ch. Hopfi- qe solli ne drite Muzaken te kete mendimin se Skenderbeu ka qene sllav dhe K. Frasheri te thote se Muzaka e thote ‘shkoqur’ se Traibaldet qene shqiptare???


Perfundimisht dua te them se familjet fisnike te Ballkanit mesjetar ishin te gjitha te perziera per arsye politiko-ushtarake. Nena e perandorit te fundit te Bizantit (Konstandinit te XI) psh ishte serbe, gruaja e Gjin Kastriotit ishte greke (nga ana e Paleologeve) e keshtu me radhe. Kjo nuk cenon sigurisht kombesine e ndonjerit, nuk mund te dali sot nje gjerman dhe te thote se mbreteresha e Anglise eshte Gjermane apo Greke, apo Franceze!! Gruaja ne mesjete ishte nje mjet i diplomacise.

----------


## Hyllien

> Si eshte e mundur pra qe Ch. Hopfi- qe solli ne drite Muzaken te kete mendimin se Skenderbeu ka qene sllav dhe K. Frasheri te thote se Muzaka e thote ‘shkoqur’ se Traibaldet qene shqiptare???



Meqenese kemi te bejme me politike, ngaterresa fillon tek asocimi i emrit Tripalda me Bullgarine. Dy gjera krejt te ndryshme. Eshte si ti thuash Sllaveve Ilire, edhe ne fakt i kane thene, vec se jetonin ne ato troje. 

Tani duhet te provosh qe ne trojet e Tripaldeve, fis i mocem mijeravjecar, jetonin Bullgar(aziatike te ardhur nga shek V A.D.) dhe se c'deshin keto Bullgare te quenin me kete emer ne ate kohe qe menjehere na zhduket nga kronikat me vone. Ather e vulosim dhe kombesine e Voisa*n*es.

Dhe nese ishin me te vertete Bullgare si treva, ateher i bie qe babai i Skenderbeut u martua me aleance me Bullgare jo me Serbe. *Pse ?*

Historianet tane edhe jugun e shqiperise e quajne Epir, edhe Greket i quajne Helen, por kjo nuk vendos shenje barazimi.

PS: Me nje kerkim te vogel ne forum keto dalin shkrime te riperterira.

----------


## malo666

> Ne qofte se pohoj dhe une se Vojsava ishte me prejardhje sllave (si Barleti, Frengu etj) sa pika antishqiptarizmi fitoj?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja te shikojme referencat.
> 
> *1. Barleti M., Historia e Skenderbeut, Infbotues, Tirane, 2005 (bot. i IV).*
> 
> *f.2* _Gruaja e ketij (Gjonit- shenimi im, Tannhauser) e kishte emrine Vojsave, te cilen e benin jo te padenje per ate burre, me nje ane i ati shume fisnik, princi i tribaleve (b)..._
> ...


ne rradhe te pare nuk mundet te thuash me plot siguri se cfare ishin triballet, trak apo ilir, sepse shumica e fiseve ne ate rajon ishin pak a shume te perzier, bile dhe dardanet mbanin emra trak dhe gjithashtu ilir.

marin barleti vetem pohon se vojsava vinte nga familja e tribaldes ne toke sllave te pologut, nuk thote asgje per perkatesine e vojsaves apo te tribaldave.

C Hopfi me Soagduginon jan diskredituar tashme dhe s'besoj se vlen me ti permendesh. neqoftese kerkon te dishe se cfare kombesie ka pasur kastrabeu nuk ja vlen me te lexosh librat e viteve 1600-1900, por ato qe sapo kane dale tani, dhe te gjithe thone se ka qene shqiptar.

ne fund te fundit, dua te them se s'me rruhet shume se cfare gjak ka pasur skenderbeu, se ne fund te fundit, kombet nuk krijohen nga gjaku po nga ndergjegja qe njeriu ka, skenderbeu luftoi per shqiperine, as per serbin dhe as per grekun, ushtria e tij perbeheshe pothuajse vetem me shqiptar dhe disa vullnetar nga italia.

----------


## Baptist

> ....shumica e fiseve ne ate rajon ishin pak a shume te perzier, bile dhe dardanet mbanin emra trak dhe gjithashtu ilir.


Edhe shqiptaret mbajne emra si tiranc ashtu edhe korcar.

----------


## malo666

po emrat tiranc e korcar nenkuptojne prejardhjen rajonale/krahinore jo etnike.

----------


## Baptist

Pikerisht.

----------


## Ermal 22

Tanhauser greku nxitoi te perkrahe tezen serbe, nderkohe qe bullgaret kane mendimin qe Voisava ishte bullgare, ndersa babai i Gjergjit Skenderbe ishte shqiptar.

----------

